
Cape Adare - aaronbrethorst
http://idlewords.com/2016/10/cape_adare.htm
======
thirdsun
Ah, great. I always look forward to Maciej's pieces / essays. It's just such a
great, dry, observant, yet humorous and playful writing style.

------
ablation
I like Maciej's writing a lot. Always engaging and interesting, especially in
the longer reads. I'm perfectly happy to chip in a bit of money on Kickstarter
or the like for a quality read.

------
munificent
Maciej is one of my absolute favorite writers. I'm so envious of his ability
to craft sentences like:

    
    
        > When I get down to the floor, the metal chair rushes over
        > to greet me. We have a brief and painful reunion before I
        > can imprison it under the desk.

------
tempodox
Tourism on steroids...

~~~
aaronbrethorst
DFW-esque gonzo journalism on kickstarter.

